# Egg protein, how to eat for IBS and exercise



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I notice that when I have an Egg protein shake, I get more bloated, and feel constipated.I am faced with a big challenge.I need to be eating 3,200 calories and 180 grams of protein a day for my gym goals.However, I already have been told I can't have protein whey, it makes me bloated, dairy, tuna, causes bad acne, and red meat.I thought it would be a good choice to have an Egg protein shake, because I can't have chickeb breast 6 times a day, it costs and takes too much time.However, I keep getting bloated after I have my Egg protein shake, which also had grits or Cream of Rice in it.I wanted to know if Egg protein can cause GI problems for IBS, and if so, if I should have Soy protein or Brown Rice protein instead.Dr. Dahlman said not to have soy since it causes gas and is a bean.Also, can liquid egg whites be a problem?How can I eat for IBS, but get enough protein and not spend 3 hours daily cooking? I need shakes. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I had to guess I think it is the other stuff in the shake not the eggs.Although protein and fat move slower out of the stomach so that might make you feel fuller longer (not sure which version of "feel constipated you have) Usually the only way foods are involved in making you constipated (slow hard to pass stools) is that you reduced the amount of fiber when you filled up on low fiber foods.Soy can cause gas for some people. Bloating can be totally unrelated to gas production.The type of food may not be the source of the symptoms. if so many foods bother you then I tend to be in the food is not your trigger camp and suggest you eat what you need to for health and find other triggers for symptoms.You might look at rice milk or other non soy/non dairy milk as part of a shake?K.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I CANNOT EAT EGGS. THEY MAKE ME VERY VERY ILL.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Hmm, I eat boiled egg whites in my salads all the time. The yolk gets discarded due to borderline cholesterol issues.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

If you do have whey or rice protein powder, avoid anything with artificial flavouring or sweeteners. They don't taste good, but will be less problematic. I have several rice protein drinks a day. You don't have to spend all day cooking. It is not unknown for me to have up to 6 chicken breasts a day. I cook them together in the morning and eat them throughout the day, having them cold in salads or nuke them in the microwave. Cans of tuna are a good standby too. I've never heard of them causing acne. Or you could eat fish fillets, but maybe not so good if you're on a budget.As for egg whites, it would be best to do what Kath suggested and avoid powder which has additives and try eating the egg whites. I seem to get gas, but maybe it will be ok for you.Steak is ok for the off season when you're bulking up. Lamb is meant to be a fairly safe meat, but is not generally favoured by bodybuilders. It has quite a high fat content.It might pay to do a food diary for a while.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I would think about soy protein, but Dr. Dahlman said not to have it do it being a bean, and how gas is caused by this.Where can I get Rice protein?Is it also possible that Ground Turkey or Turkey Burgers can be an irritant?I was told that if you eat the same food all the time, that it is not good and your body gets used to it.All I know about tuna is, each time I eat it, my face gets acne.In addition, aren't IBS people supposed to avoid canned food due to additives?


----------



## 23537 (Mar 30, 2005)

Volatile,Have you ever tried store bought whey protein instead of a home made version? I myself cannot eat cream of rice or cream of wheat because it causes nausea and severe bloating.I to don't want to be eating 6 chicken breasts a day for my gym needs so I stick with egg whites, protein shakes, tuna, and chicken breasts. No need to spend 3 hrs a day cooking. I personally cook in bulk. I will cook up 3 or more lbs of chicken breast at one time and keep it in the fridge to reheat.It doesn't sound to me like you have figured out your trigger foods. You are asking questions that really no one here can answer about food. All of us are different in what we can and cannot eat. It took me a year or more to figure out all my trigger foods. The only thing you can do is experiment, while not fun it's really the only way.I found I cannot vary my diet by much, my body does not tolerate food changes very well. Eating the same thing day in and day out does not help me in my gym goals but in every day life it does and well, for me that is where it counts. I'd love to be able to manipulate my diet and exercise like others but it's just not possible, I have to do things in a different way. In turn when I reach a goal it means more to me than the average Joe that doesn't have to work as hard as myself


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Volatile,You don't have to actually cook chicken breasts ever, if you don't want to. I eat a lot of chicken every day because my digestive tract likes it (and that's enough for me!!!).Recomendation: I suspect you usually ignore what I say, but here goes:Go to any large supermarket chain and go to the packaged meat section. Look for Oscar Mayer CHICKEN BREAST STRIPS WITH RIB MEAT. They are already pre-cooked. There are various flavors like Southwestern seasoned. Or you can get plain. They are boneless and skinless, in slender strips you can eat as finger food or put into a main dish. They are 96% fat free, and have a decal saying they are SOUTH BEACH DIET recommended, whatever THAT is....You can eat them as a snack, put them in salads, or put them in pasta or rice dishes. I often just toast a sour dough bun I cut in 2, then load it with the chicken strips for my basic lunch every day. It is hardy and has never given me a problem. By the way, there is nothing wrong with your body getting used to certain foods, if those foods agree with you. Isn't that what a person with IBS is looking for? I used to have facial acne, and I never found a food that caused it. I find it hard to believe that something like tuna fish would cause acne. Acne is usually a manifestation of a temporary chemical imbalance or a chronic genetic disposition (oily skin that tends to block pores easily and form pimples). When I moved to Arizona, my acne went away totally - perhaps the dry hot low-humidity climate helped. I found when I lived in a high humidity area, I had recurrent acne. Who knows? Maybe bloating is in some way also related to actual climate? I find myself feeling much more healthy "down here" in the desert climate.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

FYI: South Beach Diet. A diet that combines elements of low fat and low carb diet, so you only eat fats that are on the "good fat" list and carbs on the "good carb" listLow fat protein foods like Chicken Breast are common on the diet, some food processors have teamed up and you see that "south beach diet" approved things on a bunch of products these days.Also you can pick a day of the week to do a bunch of cooking then freeze everything so you just have to heat something up in the microwave the rest of the week. That can save a lot of time.K.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I found this link for rice protein powder on a google search. You should be able to get it at health stores or stores that sell bodybuilding supplements. http://www.iherb.com/riceprotein1.htmlCans of plain (ie unflavoured) tuna do not contain additives. It is a good, cheap source of protein.


----------

